# Shipping From Singapore



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone ever order any moss or anything shipped directly from Singapore? I ordered From AquaMagic and it's been 10 days. I'm antsy. You think 10 days is normal?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jimyycon said:


> Anyone ever order any moss or anything shipped directly from Singapore? I ordered From AquaMagic and it's been 10 days. I'm antsy. You think 10 days is normal?


 it says on there site that shipping will tank about that so yes its normal. Just make sure everything is good when you get your order so you can inform them of any deaths so they can replace.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ordering from overseas is usually not the best idea. There are a lot of people on the aquatic forums that have success, but those are few and far between. Hope it was java moss or some other hardy plant.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

ive gotten swords and mosses from asia with no problems


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

good hardy plants shouldnt be a problem, but I have seen some people order stem and other sensitive plants from overseas with bad results.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I just orderd java moss from those guys also.... it took about thta long and when i finally got the package it had been opened by costums or whatever and destroyed because it violated some law... musta had soil or something in it? I will say tho the customer service was very good and they agreed to refund me fully or reship and try again... i tried again since it was cheap, will let u know when it gets here...


----------

